
Why we buy from winners - benediktdeicke
http://justinjackson.ca/winners
======
mijustin
Loved this quote from Sacca:

 _" The minute you’re labeled a billionaire in this country everyone takes
everything you say as bible. It’s like you can do no wrong."_

------
clock_tower
"What does this mean for makers?"

It means _shun the consumer discretionary sector at all costs, it 's all smoke
and mirrors_.

